# دعوة للمشاركة في مجلة الهندسة الصناعية



## م.الهندسة الصناعية (24 فبراير 2009)

*
السلام عليكم ،

مجلة الهندسة الصناعية هي مجلة تصدر عن شعبة الهندسة الصناعية بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وتصدر مرتين في السنة فقط. وهي تهتم بالمواضيع ذات العلاقة بالتخصص. رؤيتها : أن تكون مرجعية مهنية للمهندسين الصناعيين.

تدعو المجلة كل من لديه رغبة من المهندسين والطلاب والمهتمين إلى المشاركة في تحرير مواضيعها ، ولمزيد من التفاصيل ولمن يرغب في المشاركة فليتواصل على الرسائل الخاصة. أو على بريد الجي ميل ie.magazines

المشرف على تحرير المجلة:
أسامة العتيك - قسم الهندسة الصناعية​*


----------



## I.E (25 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ما شاء الله شعبة الهندسة الصناعية في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين مقدمة مجهود جبار للمهندسين الصناعيين..أنا من متابعين إصدارات هذي الشعبة وإحدى أمنياتي أن أكون أحد أعضائها لخدمة الهندسة الصناعية

وترى يا أخوان للي مايعرف لهم موقع في النت وكان جميل و نشيط مدري ليه قفلوه ألحين :18:
يمكن للتحسين..!!

المهم..

أعتبرني أول الراغبين وبراسلك على إيميلك و إن شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن :84:​


----------



## م.الهندسة الصناعية (25 فبراير 2009)

i.e قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ما شاء الله شعبة الهندسة الصناعية في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين مقدمة مجهود جبار للمهندسين الصناعيين..أنا من متابعين إصدارات هذي الشعبة وإحدى أمنياتي أن أكون أحد أعضائها لخدمة الهندسة الصناعية
> 
> ...





*مرحباً بك أخي الكريم 

يسعدنا انضمامك إلينا


*​


----------



## حازم مالك (6 يناير 2010)

والله نحنا في امس الحاجة الى مجلة هندسية(بالعربية) تشمل جميع التخصصات .....وهي مناشدة الى مرتادي الموقع
للمتابعة....فكرة تريد التنفيذ


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
مجال الهندسة الصناعية بداء يزدهر وينشط فى بلاد من الوطن العربى فى حين ان هناك بلاد اخر لا تعرف اسم القسم على الاقل وهذه عن تجربة ولا افترى على احد 
نرجوا المزيد من الانتشار والتوسع وان شاء الله انا من اوئل المشتركين.


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (15 يناير 2010)

الساده الموقرون المعنيون بمجلة الهندسه الصناعيه ارجو منكم قبولى عضوا لديكم ورجاء ارسال رساله لى بها كافة اهداف المجلة والمواضيع التى تريدون الكتابه عنها حيث ان لدى مواضيع تعليميه وفنيه اريد الكتابه عنها وشكرا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (15 يناير 2010)

*قلة الاهتمام بالتعليم الفنى الصناعى*

لمازا لا تهتم الحكومات العربيه بتحدبث وتطوير المدارس الصناعيه الفنيه اسوة بالبلاد الغربيه لزلك هم فى المقدمه ونحن فى القاع ان غالبية المدارس الصناعيه فى بلادنا العربيه اسماء علاى ورق فقط الطلبه فى وادى والمعلمين فى وادى اخر علما بان التعليم الصناعى من افيد واهم المراحل التعليميه وعن طريق يتخرج منه المفروض التقنيون فى مجالات الكهرباء والميكانيكا والسيارات والسفن والطائرات --- الخ فيجب وضع ضوابط وقوانين حتى نجد من هم يبتكرون حقا كما كنا فى السابق والا-- الله اعلم لما سيحدث


----------



## hammhamm44 (15 يناير 2010)

فكرة موفقة وربنا يكللها بالنجاح


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:*​


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (28 مارس 2010)

*مجلة الهندسة الصناعية*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــــم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الاساتذة الافاضل 
هل المجلة معترف فيها كمجلة علمية - ام مجلة للنشر فقط - مع الشكر


----------

